# CONGRATS jrpro130 & the new Mrs jrpro130!



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats to Ricky & Samantha for tieing the knot this past Friday!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats! :beerchug::rock-on:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats man I'm not far behind ya October is coming fast


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!

And tonka, you finnaly gonna put a ring on it huh? Good deal!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! wont be long for me


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Congrats man I'm not far behind ya October is coming fast


 
uh oh!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

here's an idea for the rest of you with upcoming nuptuals.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats ....i like tht pic tho


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I tagged him with this one a little while ago -


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations to you both! :biggthumpup:


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know ya but congrats and good lookin bikes


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bumping cause he's back to reality now(back from the honeymoon) - lol!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks JP!

Yea, just got back to 'real life' we had a great wedding, amazing honeymoon! Went on a 7 day cruise to Haiti, Jamaica, and Mexico, it was great weather, amazing food and we actually got to spend more than 2 days together which is rare for us!

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------

This thread wouldn't be complete without pics!

Some of the first dance





The massive Allure of the Seas




Some scenic shots 



What we really did most of the time!



Formal dinner


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome pics and looks like a awesome time you had together


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, you two clean up pretty good 

Congrats again! Wishing you a lifetime of happiness


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Cruises are fun ? yall make good couple and wish yall the best!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats Ricky


----------

